# WLC10 photos 13/09/15



## Cuchilo (13 Sep 2015)

Photos from todays TT
https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/albums/72157658158571670


----------



## Justinslow (16 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Photos from todays TT
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/37216799@N05/albums/72157658158571670


You didn't ride? Cool pics by the way!


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Sep 2015)

No , thought i best take a turn as a marshal seeing as i am new and have raced all year . The pictures are the best i could do stuck on a roundabout and trying to make sure the riders got directions . 
Interesting that i got a few thumbs up from drivers . Maybe it was my mankini ?


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Sep 2015)

Would someone mind testing if they can down load one of the pictures from the link above please ? Click on any picture and click the arrow pointing to a line next to the picture ( A datum mark ) That should give you size options to DL .
I'm sure i have made the pictures public for riders to have but a few people have mentioned they are having problems .
Fanks .


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Would someone mind testing if they can down load one of the pictures from the link above please ? Click on any picture and click the arrow pointing to a line next to the picture ( A datum mark ) That should give you size options to DL .
> I'm sure i have made the pictures public for riders to have but a few people have mentioned they are having problems .
> Fanks .


Download
The owner has disabled downloading of their photos


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Sep 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Download
> The owner has disabled downloading of their photos


Thanks . I think ive sorted that now . Would you mind trying again please


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Sep 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Thanks . I think ive sorted that now . Would you mind trying again please


Download
Download the Large 1024 size of this photo
I reckon you've got it.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Sep 2015)

Thanks mate


----------

